# Just woke up from 15 hour sleep. Thanks to Mr C.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

What do I do now ? Go pick up all the sniffly coughy people and drive them to hospital to get checked or get evicted from my house for not paying rent ? But judging from reports, there is no work. What now ?


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Ask the local bus depot if they’re hiring cleaners? Lots of surfaces to wipe down and polish on public transport vehicles nowadays.


----------

